# Trans Leak Help



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Transmission noob here, so any help would be appreciated.

I have a 65 GTO with a ST-300 transmission. I took care of the leaks from the gasket/pan, but identified one more leak. It's coming from the electrical plug as seen in the photos below..drivers side toward the rear of the transmission.

Can anyone identify what that part is? Is it just a matter of pulling the part out and replacing it, or replacing a gasket, or is there more to it than just a simple repair?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

waltcoleman said:


> Transmission noob here, so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I have a 65 GTO with a ST-300 transmission. I took care of the leaks from the gasket/pan, but identified one more leak. It's coming from the electrical plug as seen in the photos below..drivers side toward the rear of the transmission.
> 
> Can anyone identify what that part is? Is it just a matter of pulling the part out and replacing it, or replacing a gasket, or is there more to it than just a simple repair?


that piece comes out and there should be a rubber o ring on it.you have to pull the pan to do the job. easy fix.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

ugh... and I just pulled the pan to address the gasket leak! Ah well...think I'll sit on this one for a little while. 

Any idea what the part is so I can find the right o-ring, or is it a fairly universal part I can match up?

Thanks!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

waltcoleman said:


> ugh... and I just pulled the pan to address the gasket leak! Ah well...think I'll sit on this one for a little while.
> 
> Any idea what the part is so I can find the right o-ring, or is it a fairly universal part I can match up?
> 
> Thanks!


its a universal oring that you should be able to match up at any automotive parts store


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Freethinker is right. You can easily get to it when the pan is down. As a recommendation, I would forgo any sealer on the pan gasket...it will cause more leaks than none, in most cases. The procedure is to straighten the pan rails when the pan is off, using a ball been hammer. You hit each hole with the round end of the hammer while the edge of the pan is supported on a workbench, etc. That way, the pan pulls up evenly and seals with no leaks. Go easy on the pan bolt torque, too. Just "snug". The ST300 is a bulletproof trans, and while not a scorcher in the high performance arena, it's a good, solid unit.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
But I use 2 hammers, one ball peen with the rounded head set on the hole, then hit the face of that hammer with another hammer. That way you are sure to hit only the holes and not the area around them.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds good, thanks for the tips!


----------

